
So, you want to provide an API for the world to use? - sinzone
http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=551
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same article, different site, different layout, submitted yesterday, some
discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1978709>

